# How do you wear your NATO?



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

So there I was, sat on my computer one evening on you tube. Looking at various watch channels and just your standard drooling of fancy watches waaay out of my price bracket. Then in the corner of my eye I saw an "Archieluxury" video, I usually take what Archie has to say with a pinch of salt. He does know abit, but the way he delivers it is quite vulgar for my liking. However this video was different, it was a short video on how to wear a NATO! Now you might not believe it, but I took his advice for once and I've never looked back, and this is what the video showed (except he was using a Speedmaster not an SKX).....










Pictured above is my SKX which I have on a ZULUDIVER. Now, take note of how the watch is sat on my wrist, its quite proud due to the fact there is two layers of strap underneath it. If you take off the watch, this is the arrangement of the strap....









Now, with the piece that is used to keep the body of the watch in place. Move it down to the tip of the trap and put your hand through the loop. The body of the watch cant move as its still pulled down to your wrist with the tension on the strap.









Now fix it back up on to your wrist and notice the difference......









As you can see the watch sits a lot more flush to the wrist and the look of the NATO is still maintained! This is how I've started to wear NATO's. Fixing it onto the wrist is a little bit fiddly, but once its on, its on!

I hope you found this little post informative and maybe you will try it out yourself and see what you thought!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

I only found out this way a few weeks ago also... Every days a school day...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Having seen a video on youtube I now wear my natos the down under way. This gets rid of the (to me) really annoying bit of strap tucked back in and sticking out of the top of the watch. It also sits flatter on the wrist with only one layer of strap under the watch and retains the safety net if one spring bar breaks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Got around to pictures 

I think it looks far neater and for me is much more comfortable. :thumbsup:






































Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I tried but couldn't find a NASTO that was 45 inches to go round my slim-mish waist! :crazy5vh:

I only have one and it sits nicely without needing an engineering degree to put it on after I cut and sealed the end to the correct length just like any other strap! YMMV!


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Excellent thread, just tried it and it works. Looks odd to me though with the keeper that would normally be at 6 o'clock down by the buckle. Slightly fiddly to put on, but not bad. But definitely the answer with very thick nato's (leather for example?)


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Tried it a few weeks back and it didn't feel right to me. I must be one of the few that actually likes the excess strap tucked back on its self at the top of the watch.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I always cut the extra piece off, makes for a far nicer strap. Barely wear a NATO though.


----------

